# المرأة السورية أجمل نساء العالم



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

المرأة السورية أجمل نساء العالم
 

قام مركز( ستارش ) البريطاني للأبحاث العلمية بدراسة حديثة حول أجمل نساء العالم أكد فيها أكد فيها أن المرأة السورية أجمل ثالث امرأة في العالم بعد المرأة المجرية و البولندية . و اعتمدت الدراسة على عدة معايير للجمال منها ( الرقة و الحياء التي تتمتع بهما المرأة السورية و كذلك قدرتها الفائقة على مواكبة تطورات العصر و التفاعل مع الموضة منم دون أن يفقدها شيئا من أنوثتها .
و اعتبرت الدراسة أن الحنان الوافر الكامن في قلبها الذي يمدها بطاقة حب كافية هو أحد أسرار انجذاب الرجال إليها . 
و صنفت دراسة أخرى الفتاة السورية في المرتبة الأولى في العالم من حيث الاحترام و الدلال .

المرأة السورية أكثر النساء العربيات تعرضا للضرب!

القاهرة ـ لها أون لاين(صحف): تعد ظاهرة ضرب الزوجات إحدى أكثر ظواهر تفشياً في مختلف المجتمعات الإنسانية، وتختلف من مجتمع لآخر بحسب ثقافته وعاداته. 

وفي إطار رصد هذه الظاهرة ووضع الحلول المناسبة لها، أعلنت الهيئة العامة لشؤون الأسرة في سوريا وصندوق الأمم المتحدة للسكان أن المرأة السورية هي أكثر النساء تعرضاً للضرب، حيث تتعرض امرأة من كل ثلاث نساء للضرب، كما ذكرت صحيفة الوطن الكويتية. 

وتطرقت الدراسة إلى مختلف أشكال العنف الجسدي واللفظي والمعنوي والرمزي معتبرة أنَّ هذا الأخير هو الأكثر خطورة؛ لأنه يمارس تحت إطارات مقبولة اجتماعياً إلى حد يعتبرها المعنف نفسه شرعية، وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن أشكال العنف السائدة تتمثل بالصفع والضرب واللكم، يليها شد الشعر، ثم الضرب بالحزام والعصا، وغالباً ما يؤدي العنف إلى أذى على المستوى الجسدي من كسور في الأطراف أو الأضلاع. 

كما أوضحت الدراسة أن العنف يرتفع في البيئة الأقل تعلماً، أما المسبب للعنف فهو أولاً الأب ثم الأخ يليه الزوج، وأشارت أن أسباب هذا الضرب تتأثر بثقافة المجتمع وقناعات المرأة، كإقرارها بزواج الرجل من امرأة ثانية أو ضرورة تكرار الإنجاب للحصول على طفل ذكر. 

وخلصت الدراسة إلى أن المرأة التي تتعرض للعنف تكون مرشحة أكثر من غيرها، لأن يكون أولادها عنيفون في المستقبل، خصوصا حين تعمد إلى إعلاء شأن الذكر ويصبح العنف ضد الإناث معياراً وتقليداً اجتماعياً، لاسيما أن الأم تدخل في عداد ممارسي العنف النفسي بحجة حماية المرأة والحفاظ عليها.​


----------



## Samir poet (13 يوليو 2011)

*اشكرك بجدا على المعلومات القيمة دى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (13 يوليو 2011)

*جديدة دى .. متصدقش ياكوكو .. المراة البولندية .. ليها دقن .. صحيح مش خشنة وناعمة .. بس دقن*
*اما بقى حكاية المرأة السورية .. وانها تالت اجمل نساء العالم .. فسامحنى*
*امال الارجنتين و بورتوريكو و البرازيل و تشيكوسلفاكيا دول ايه .. اللاتينيات .. هما اجمل*
*واظرف نساء العالم .. وبتوع شغل و بيستحملوا و لسانهم مش طويل*
*ولو قلت اللبنانيات اللى من اصل ارمنى كنت قلت ماشى الحال*
*انما سوريات .. واسعة قوى *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *اشكرك بجدا على المعلومات القيمة دى ربنا يباركك*​


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا سمير  _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (13 يوليو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *جديدة دى .. متصدقش ياكوكو .. المراة البولندية .. ليها دقن .. صحيح مش خشنة وناعمة .. بس دقن*
> 
> *اما بقى حكاية المرأة السورية .. وانها تالت اجمل نساء العالم .. فسامحنى*
> *امال الارجنتين و بورتوريكو و البرازيل و تشيكوسلفاكيا دول ايه .. اللاتينيات .. هما اجمل*
> ...


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ياسر _
_وعلى المعلومه الأضافية _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## هشام المهندس (14 يوليو 2011)

المرأة السورية أجمل نساء العالم

كلام سليم 


المرأة السورية أكثر النساء العربيات تعرضا للضرب!

كلام مشكوك بامره​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

مفيش احلى من الجمال العربي
والسوريات من اجمل النساء
عيون ايه وجماال ايه واللي يقول غير كده مييفهمش في الجمال
ارجنتين ايه يا ياسر
دول مش فرقو عن ماردونا حااجه
وكمان البرازيل
يمكن انت بتتكلم عن جمال تاني اللي هو المظهر
انما الجمال الاصيل ف السوريات جميلاات اووي
شكرا اخي للموضوع 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 يوليو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *امال الارجنتين و بورتوريكو و البرازيل و تشيكوسلفاكيا دول ايه .. اللاتينيات .. هما اجمل*
> *واظرف نساء العالم .. وبتوع شغل و بيستحملوا و لسانهم مش طويل*​


اللي يشوف اغاني PITBULL يبصم بالعشرة ع الكلام ده . بس مقاييس الجمال تختلف عامة . وفي النهاية الجمال متواجد في كل مكان .


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

*مفيش واحده سوريه لاخوك يا كوكو؟
*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مفيش واحده سوريه لاخوك يا كوكو؟
> *



هفتن علييييييييييك :t33:


----------



## girgis2 (14 يوليو 2011)

*شكرااا كوكو على الدراسة والمعلومة*
*ومبروك للسوريات على التصنيف وربنا يشيل عنهم العنف الواقع عليهم*

*بس أنا ليا سؤال يا ترى بقى المصرية تصنيفها الكاااام في الرقة والجمال على مستوى العالم ههههههههه*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 يوليو 2011)

minatosaaziz قال:


> اللي يشوف اغاني PITBULL يبصم بالعشرة ع الكلام ده . بس مقاييس الجمال تختلف عامة . وفي النهاية الجمال متواجد في كل مكان .


 
*تمام .. واللى هايتكلم عن الجمال .. يبقى من باب اولى يتكلم عن الجمال الفرعونى و المنحدر منه الجمال القبطى و دى مش مجاملة .. وكل العالم يعرف جمال نفرتيتى و كليوباترا و حتشبسوت*
*ولا انا غلطان .. والوجوه النسائية القبطية يمكن تمييزها مباشرة *
*من ذوى الفراسة نظرا لمقاييسها ذات التوزيع المتوازن*
*و المرأة الفرعونية و بالتالى القبطية متميزة فى الذكاء والهدوء*
*والعاطفة و اخلاصها لشريكها .. مش بس السورية*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> هفتن علييييييييييك :t33:




*ابويا قالى متخليش حد يفتن عليك ، انا هفتن عليا شوفى الرد اللى تحت ده* :new6:





ياسر رشدى قال:


> *تمام .. واللى هايتكلم عن  الجمال .. يبقى من باب اولى يتكلم عن الجمال الفرعونى و المنحدر منه الجمال  القبطى و دى مش مجاملة .. وكل العالم يعرف جمال نفرتيتى و كليوباترا و  حتشبسوت*
> *ولا انا غلطان .. والوجوه النسائية القبطية يمكن تمييزها مباشرة *
> *من ذوى الفراسة نظرا لمقاييسها ذات التوزيع المتوازن*
> *و المرأة الفرعونية و بالتالى القبطية متميزة فى الذكاء والهدوء*
> *والعاطفة و اخلاصها لشريكها .. مش بس السورية*​




*زهقنا يعم من المصريه التنويع مطلوب هههههههههه*


----------



## lo siento_mucho (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *ابويا قالى متخليش حد يفتن عليك ، انا هفتن عليا شوفى الرد اللى تحت ده* :new6:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههه
حظك مش مصريه
كنت مسكت فيك


----------



## ياسر رشدى (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *زهقنا يعم من المصريه التنويع مطلوب هههههههههه*


 
*زهقت ايه بس .. دا المصريه لما تديك البوز اللى هو .. اوع ياعم الحج .. بتحسسك كدا بأن فيه حياة فى البيت ولا الغيرة والنكد*
*صبح صبح .. من غير الحاجات دى .. مش هاتحس انك دكر بط فى البيت*
*انما السوريه .. هادية زياده عن اللزوم .. هتنام .. وبعدين تزهق*
*وتلف تلف يامينا يا موحد القطرين مصر و سوريا و ترجع للمصرية وترجع للبوز تانى تانى و تقول بوز بوز بس اعيش :new4:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *زهقت ايه بس .. دا المصريه لما تديك البوز اللى هو .. اوع ياعم الحج .. بتحسسك كدا بأن فيه حياة فى البيت ولا الغيرة والنكد*
> *صبح صبح .. من غير الحاجات دى .. مش هاتحس انك دكر بط فى البيت*
> *انما السوريه .. هادية زياده عن اللزوم .. هتنام .. وبعدين تزهق*
> *وتلف تلف يامينا يا موحد القطرين مصر و سوريا و ترجع للمصرية وترجع للبوز تانى تانى و تقول بوز بوز بس اعيش :new4:*​




*تصدق على اد ما فعلا زهقت ونفسى اغير 
بس فعلاً انا معرفش اتجوز غير مصريه
بس طبعاً مش عشان خاطر البوز هى لو بوزت فى وشى هكسرهولها 
انما عشان خاطر حاجات كتيير بتتمتع بيها المصريه وهتبقى حلوه بس من المصريه *


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

*كوكو ..... شكراً علي نقل الدراسة الغريبة دية *

*بس انا أري الجمال دائماً بجد يكمن في الروح وليس الشكل ولا الذكاء ولا قدرات التحمل*
*فالروح كلما كانت بسيطة كلما كان الكون جميل *
*وكلما كان هناك تفاهم وثقافة قبول للأخر كلما ذات هذا الكون تألق*

*أما عن باقي الأمور .... فبصدق أنا أري الجمال المثالي في جميلات فرنسا .... ولبنان .... والهند ...*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> حظك مش مصريه
> كنت مسكت فيك




*حظى فعلا لان مفيش واحده مصريه ينفع تمسك فيا 
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كوكو ..... شكراً علي نقل الدراسة الغريبة دية *
> 
> *بس انا أري الجمال دائماً بجد يكمن في الروح وليس الشكل ولا الذكاء ولا قدرات التحمل*
> *فالروح كلما كانت بسيطة كلما كان الكون جميل *
> ...




*خلاص بلاش يا كوكو السوريه
بما انى بحب موزز فرنسا
فأبعتلى انت يا توين
واحده فرنسيه بالبرفن بتعها 
*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *خلاص بلاش يا كوكو السوريه*
> *بما انى بحب موزز فرنسا*
> *فأبعتلى انت يا توين*
> *واحده فرنسيه بالبرفن بتعها *



*أنت تأمر *





​


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

*الحق شفها قبل الحذف هههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنت تأمر *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*
البرفن شكله جامد بس حريمى
انا بقولك واحد فرنسيه بالبرفن بتعها بس شور مش برفن حريم
برفن من فرنسا يعنى بس رجالى
اما بالنسبه للموزه اللى انت جايبها دى
فيها شوية ديفوهات كتيير فى الوش
وبصراحه معرفش أتأقلم مع الديفوهات دى
فى ديفوهات تعدى ، لكن كده صعب هههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

*قوم نام يبني .... يالا أمشي *​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *قوم نام يبني .... يالا أمشي *​




*هى فيها حاجات حلوه
بس ابقى أقولهالك على الخاص ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Twin (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *هى فيها حاجات حلوه*
> *بس ابقى أقولهالك على الخاص ههههههههههههههه*


*يا عم طول نصها :ranting:*
*دية لو نزلت مصر في المطار هيصدروها وش هههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *يا عم طول نصها :ranting:*
> *دية لو نزلت مصر في المطار هيصدروها وش هههههههه*​




*لا وسعت منك دى ، زى الفيلم بتاع سمعان كده وسع منه برضه

بس بصدق فى فى مصر أفرس من البت دى بمراحل
وافرس كمان فى كل حاجه مش الشكل بس اللى فيه ديفوهات كمان
*


----------



## أنجيلا (14 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *اما بالنسبه للموزه اللى انت جايبها دى*
> *فيها شوية ديفوهات كتيير فى الوش*
> *وبصراحه معرفش أتأقلم مع الديفوهات دى*
> *فى ديفوهات تعدى ، لكن كده صعب هههههههههههه*


*مينا نصيحة مني مفيش احسن من الهنديات هههههه*


----------



## minatosaaziz (14 يوليو 2011)

بصراحة القبطيات جميلات . بالنسبالي : مفيش أجمل من المصريات بس لو يتفتحوا شوية ويبطلوا الشغل بتاعهم علينا .


----------



## النهيسى (14 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا جداااا
للموضوع الجميل
والمعلومات الرائعه
يســوع يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

هشام المهندس قال:


> المرأة السورية أجمل نساء العالم​
> 
> كلام سليم ​
> 
> ...


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا هشام 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> مفيش احلى من الجمال العربي
> والسوريات من اجمل النساء
> عيون ايه وجماال ايه واللي يقول غير كده مييفهمش في الجمال
> ارجنتين ايه يا ياسر
> ...


 
_الحمد لله حد وافقنى فى الموضوع ده _
_ههههههههه _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_وعلى رأيك المميز _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *مفيش واحده سوريه لاخوك يا كوكو؟*


 
_جارى البحث ....._
_كده مطلوب اتنين هههههههههه _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا مينا_
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

girgis2 قال:


> *شكرااا كوكو على الدراسة والمعلومة*
> 
> *ومبروك للسوريات على التصنيف وربنا يشيل عنهم العنف الواقع عليهم*​
> 
> *بس أنا ليا سؤال يا ترى بقى المصرية تصنيفها الكاااام في الرقة والجمال على مستوى العالم ههههههههه*​


 
_ههههههههههه_
_مش بعيد اوى عن الاخير _
_بس فى مصريات حلوين _
_الحقيقه تقال بردوا _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *كوكو ..... شكراً علي نقل الدراسة الغريبة دية *​
> 
> *بس انا أري الجمال دائماً بجد يكمن في الروح وليس الشكل ولا الذكاء ولا قدرات التحمل*
> *فالروح كلما كانت بسيطة كلما كان الكون جميل *
> ...


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا أمير _
_وعلى مشاركتك ورأيك الجميل 
ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *أنت تأمر *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

_احم احم _
_وانا ماليش حاجه فى الموضوع ده :t30:_
_هههههههههههه_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يوليو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا جداااا*​
> *للموضوع الجميل*
> *والمعلومات الرائعه*
> 
> *يســوع يباركك*​


 
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا أستاذى _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## Critic (15 يوليو 2011)

اعترض
المصرى يكسب (هزار مبالغ فيه طبعا  )


----------



## minatosaaziz (15 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> اعترض
> المصرى يكسب (هزار مبالغ فيه طبعا  )



احنا المصريين غصبا عن عيوننا المصري يكسب .


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 يوليو 2011)

*مينا وتوين حسسونى اننا قاعدين على قهوة بلدى على ناصية الشارع *
*والبت اللى جايبها توين دى معدية وكل واحد بيقول رأيه:scenic:*
*ههههههههه*
*انتواااااااااا الجوز *
*على فكرة اللى بيدقق أوى واهم حاجة عنده الشكل *
*بياخد سيد فالنهاية ههههههههه*
*ولو كانت حلوة فالأول بعد الجواز هتتقلب :big4:*
*وبهنقعد جنب الحيطة ونسمع الزيطة واحتمال نشوفها كمان*
*هههههههههه*
*وااااااااااد ياكوكو بالنسبة لموضوعك بقى *
*الست هى الست فى أى مكان فالعالم *
*والست مش بشكلها :t23:*
*الست بطريقتها وتعاملها وخنانهاااااا وروحها ورقتها *
*ده ميمنعش ياكوكو يابلدياتى ان بنات أليكس شغالين يعنى:fun_lol:*
*هههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (16 يوليو 2011)

KOKOMAN قال:


> _*احم احم *_
> _*وانا ماليش حاجه فى الموضوع ده :t30:*_
> 
> _*هههههههههههه*_




*ولا يهزيك يا برنس *
*ملكة جمال فرنسا *
*



*
​


----------



## ارووجة (16 يوليو 2011)

اكيد مافي بعد الجمال العربي متل اللبنانية سيرين عبد النور ماشفت فرنسية او بولندية او حتى هندية احلى من جمالها 
 والجمال مش بس بالشكل... بكفي حلاوة الروح والاخلاق ..مرات بتشوف بنات بجننو بس مابنحبو لانهن مابملكو حلاوة الروح....
والسوريات حلوات بدلالهم و انا بحب كلامهن كتير وهني حلوات ودمهن خفيف...منشوفهن بالمسلسلات مابعرف عالواقع كيف..
وشو نسيتو جمال المصريات متل سعاد حسني وشمس البارودي ونبيلة عبيد وفاتن حمامة و  ام عيون خضر ناسية اسمها ههههه و و و
*بس الجمال اللي بغلب بالاخر اللي بتملك الاخلاق وجمال الروح احلى من كلهم هدول*
*و الجمال موجود بكل بلد وبكل بنت المهم البنت تعرف كيف تظهر جمالها=)*
بس مافي بعد النصراويات ههههههه
شكرا عالمعلومة المش غريبة


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 يوليو 2011)

*الجمال ملوش جنسيه ولا مواصفات معينه*
*وبعدين مش عشان كام بنت حلوه في بلد*
*يبقي البلد كلها حلوه اي بلد فيها ده وده*
*وبعدين مش مهم جمال الشكل اللي كله خداع*
*الاهم الروح والجمال الداخلي *​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2011)

Critic قال:


> اعترض
> المصرى يكسب (هزار مبالغ فيه طبعا  )


 
_ههههههههههههه _
_فى مصرى حلو بس مش كتيييير ( نادرا ً يعنى ) _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا ريس _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2011)

minatosaaziz قال:


> احنا المصريين غصبا عن عيوننا المصري يكسب .


 
_الكلام ده بعد 25 يناير ههههههههه _
_ميرررسى على مرورك يا فندم _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2011)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *مينا وتوين حسسونى اننا قاعدين على قهوة بلدى على ناصية الشارع *
> 
> *والبت اللى جايبها توين دى معدية وكل واحد بيقول رأيه:scenic:*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...


 
_ههههههههههه _
_بلاش يعنى يقعدوا على قهوه يشربوا اتنين شاى :t33:_
_بنات أليكس دول غير محافظات مصر كلها _
_( حاله خاصه لوحدهم ) _
_هههههههههههه _
_ميرسى يامرمر _ 
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *ولا يهزيك يا برنس *
> *ملكة جمال فرنسا *
> *
> 
> ...


 
_ههههههههههه_
_مش عارفين نودى جمايلك دى فين بس _
_والجواز امتى :yahoo:_
_هههههههههه_​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2011)

ارووجة قال:


> اكيد مافي بعد الجمال العربي متل اللبنانية سيرين عبد النور ماشفت فرنسية او بولندية او حتى هندية احلى من جمالها
> والجمال مش بس بالشكل... بكفي حلاوة الروح والاخلاق ..مرات بتشوف بنات بجننو بس مابنحبو لانهن مابملكو حلاوة الروح....
> والسوريات حلوات بدلالهم و انا بحب كلامهن كتير وهني حلوات ودمهن خفيف...منشوفهن بالمسلسلات مابعرف عالواقع كيف..
> وشو نسيتو جمال المصريات متل سعاد حسني وشمس البارودي ونبيلة عبيد وفاتن حمامة و ام عيون خضر ناسية اسمها ههههه و و و
> ...


 
_ههههههههه _
_حد يقدر يقول نص كلمه على لبنان _
_احسن ناس طبعا النصراويات :spor24:_
_ميررسى على مرورك أرووجه_
_ وعلى رأيك الجميل _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## KOKOMAN (16 يوليو 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *الجمال ملوش جنسيه ولا مواصفات معينه*​
> *وبعدين مش عشان كام بنت حلوه في بلد*
> *يبقي البلد كلها حلوه اي بلد فيها ده وده*
> *وبعدين مش مهم جمال الشكل اللي كله خداع*
> *الاهم الروح والجمال الداخلي *​


 
_دى مجرد دراسه مش أكتر _
_شكرا على مرورك مايكل _
_وعلى رأيك _
_ربنا يبارك حياتك _​


----------



## rana1981 (16 يوليو 2011)

أن المرأة السورية أجمل ثالث امرأة في العالم بعد المرأة المجرية و البولندية . و اعتمدت الدراسة على عدة معايير للجمال منها ( الرقة و الحياء التي تتمتع بهما المرأة السورية و كذلك قدرتها الفائقة على مواكبة تطورات العصر و التفاعل مع الموضة منم دون أن يفقدها شيئا من أنوثتها .
و اعتبرت الدراسة أن الحنان الوافر الكامن في قلبها الذي يمدها بطاقة حب كافية هو أحد أسرار انجذاب الرجال إليها . 
و صنفت دراسة أخرى الفتاة السورية في المرتبة الأولى في العالم من حيث الاحترام و الدلال .

ياعيني على هالكلام
كتيرررررررر عجبني موضوعك كوكو 
طبعا مافي احلى من البنات السوريات وبالذات الشاميات:spor24:


----------



## girgis2 (16 يوليو 2011)

rana1981 قال:


> أن المرأة السورية أجمل ثالث امرأة في العالم بعد المرأة المجرية و البولندية . و اعتمدت الدراسة على عدة معايير للجمال منها ( الرقة و الحياء التي تتمتع بهما المرأة السورية و كذلك قدرتها الفائقة على مواكبة تطورات العصر و التفاعل مع الموضة منم دون أن يفقدها شيئا من أنوثتها .
> و اعتبرت الدراسة أن الحنان الوافر الكامن في قلبها الذي يمدها بطاقة حب كافية هو أحد أسرار انجذاب الرجال إليها .
> و صنفت دراسة أخرى الفتاة السورية في المرتبة الأولى في العالم من حيث الاحترام و الدلال .
> 
> ...



*أيوة طبعاااا

مادام بيتكلموا عن دراع مرسي يبقى بيتكلموا صح

ههههههههههه
*​


----------

